# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Clara, virtual employee that schedules your meetings, Clara Labs, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Clara Labs

----------


## Airicist

Article "Life With My Robot Secretary"

by Mark Wilson
October 26, 2015

----------

